# fujitsu issues

## cf25

i am considering getting a fujitsu laptop.  either the e series or c series.  does anyone have any opinions on these laptops or fujitsu products in general.  the price seems low for the specs, so i have to believe that they are trimming off quality somewhere.  but what do i know.  those issues aside, anyone had any major issues with hardware compatibility with these machines and gentoo?

----------

## DecoY

I have an 'older' Fujitsu-siemens C6545 PIII 600Mhz

And I have No problems with Gentoo + X + Gnome + sound...

Sound was a little difficult to set up but it worked  :Smile: 

----------

## myklagard

Running Gentoo 1.2 on a Lifebook E-series.

X + fluxbox + gkrellm + ICA-client + rdesktop + xmms + opera

No problem..

----------

## myklagard

Running Gentoo 1.2 on a Lifebook E-series.

X + fluxbox + gkrellm + ICA-client + rdesktop + xmms + opera

No problem..

----------

## MoTec

I have a Fujitsu Lifebook S-4546.   I've only had gentoo on it for a bit over a week.  I'm running 1.3a w/GCC 3.1.  I've got x/kde on it.  Sound is working, so is the video.  PCMCIA is working but not quite configured right yet.   

I'm still working on getting my USB mouse and some form of powersavings working.   Also, I can't get the center 'wheel' on the built-in touchpad to work.

Sure does look good, tho.

----------

## ch0c0b0

Just wondering, would gentoo install on a lifebook c-7651 then? Seeing some success stories here is encouraging! What I'm most concerned about is getting the dvd/cd-rw combo drive to function.  Also, i have heard that support for the 830 chipset is experimental.  Is this true? Here's a link to my laptops specs:

http://www.infotouchsolutions.com/products/notebooks/cseries/tech_specs.shtml#1

Thanks for any input   :Smile: 

----------

## DanC

I have a fujistu e-series 7010 and everything seems to be working fine with gentoo. The great thing about fujitsu and buying directly from them, is that you don't have to buy some m$ office suite to come with it. You still have to get some version of windows, but you don't need to buy office, so you can save some $. Plus, they look good and are quite fast.

However, my one problem is,  I was wondering if anybody has been able to get their middle scrolling thingy to work? setting the zaxis "4 5" doesn't work. And, for some reason pushing it down goes back in history in Konquerer.  Has anyone had any luck?

----------

## ch0c0b0

 *DanC wrote:*   

> However, my one problem is,  I was wondering if anybody has been able to get their middle scrolling thingy to work? setting the zaxis "4 5" doesn't work. And, for some reason pushing it down goes back in history in Konquerer.  Has anyone had any luck?

 

Hmm.. if the button actually works, then there must be a way to set the key-bindings for it.  What keystrokes would you usually use to go back in history for Konqueror? Maybe you coud find how to configure key-bindings and go from there.  I'm not a KDE user so I'm not sure how to go about doing this.

----------

## jthj

I have a fujitsu I series I've put Suse on it and had no problems everything worked.  I'm probably gona load gentoo on it here in a few weeks.

----------

## al3x

I just ordered a shweet new S series model, and I was puzzling over whether the embedded wireless would work.  So I called them up, got a super nice tech guy who promptly told me that their onboard wireless is a Prism chipset.  That means Linux (or *BSD) will run right out of the box on it!  w00t!

Fujitsu owns!

----------

